# [V] Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



## shooot3r (14. April 2010)

hallo, verkaufe das Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. Verkaufe es NICHT in einem Steam Account. Es ist die Uk version und hatte sie bereits in meinem Account aktiviert. Da das spiel allerdings nichtlief bei mir, habe ich kurzerhand mit dem Steam support center Kontakt aufgenommen, und die haben dann den CD Key zurückgesetzt. Nun ist der Schlüssel wieder freigeschaltet, und man kann ihn wieder in einem beliebigen account aktivieren. Der CD key wird per Email sofort nach zahlungseingang an sie versendet, die CD Hülle mit den 2 CDs wird dann noch per post an sie geschickt. habe mir so 25 Euro vorgestellt. jemand interressiert? dann bitte melden.

mfg


----------

